# First Garage Haunt 2013- lights on walk through



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Lights on walk through of first garage haunt and discussion on micro controller usage:


----------



## cycy76 (Jul 24, 2015)

hello
do you know where can i find a spider projecteur i see of begin the video


----------

